# Αρσίμετρος/Αρσιμέτρη



## bibliopsie (Apr 21, 2020)

Αρσίμετρος/Αρσιμέτρη: Όνομα που δόθηκε πρώτα σε παιδιά που βαφτίστηκαν τον Μάη/Ιούνη 2020 και αργότερα κάθε φορά που αίρονταν περιοριστικά μέτρα σε σχέση με τις μεγάλες πανδημίες των νέων ιών την δεύτερη δεκαετία του 21ου αιώνα. (από το Νέο Λεξικό Ονομάτων και Τοπωνυμίων, Αθήνα 2089).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2020)

bibliopsie said:


> την δεύτερη δεκαετία του 21ου αιώνα



Από την «τρίτη» θα έλεγα. Να το βάλουν στα Παροράματα!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 29, 2020)

:clap:

Κάποιον που πρόλαβε να βαφτιστεί τον Μάρτιο, πάλι, τον κάνεις και Ασύμμετρο.


----------

